# grf 1-29 & ghrp-6 log (first time user)



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2012)

I ordered from Purchase Peptides and was very happy in the confition it was when arrived and speed of delivery using simple USPS. 

I reconstituted one of each of vial with bac water as follows; 
Using a 5cc/m: syringe and the water: 5mg of ghrp-6, and added 2ml of BW to get 100 mcg per .05 iu; 2mg of grf 1-29, and added 2.5 ml of BW to get 100 mcg per .05 iu.
NOTE  the marking on your syringes I started .05-not half the syringe. 

I started last night and noticed two things; I had a great sleep and throughout the night, I noticed a boner ever so often that it woke me up. I don't know why, but it just happened. 

I pinned into my belly fat in the morning with a syringe mixed with both peps, waited a half hour to eat and had about 100g 0f carbs and some All Day Whey protein. Went to lift and had an amazing workout. I'm on a TKD bulk currently and my protocol is 531 with rest/pause sets and Boring But Big. 
At the time where I will usually start my hill intervals on the elliptical, I am usually fried with no energy. Not so today. I owned each and every lift and went above and beyond what I thought I was capable of doing and had ana amazing pump. My son even asked if I felt strong today. I felt great. Post workout, I injected into my triceps and waited and had three servings of grits and a dozen egg whites after 30 long minutes. 

Something is happening and this is only after a total of three pins. I do notice the hunger pangs, but only in the AM, and it's controllable. I will post a before and after shot at the end of my cycle, as I'm unsure of whether or not I will continue after one month, first if it is affordable to do so, and second, the gyno is a concern to me. I have anastrozole and caber if need be. I am also using a cruise dose of 250mg of test enth. I amy go into a full blown cycle, but for now, the plan is use as little test as possible to see what the peps can do.


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2012)

subbed. Peps have me interested because youre using your bodies own natural production. I hope you keep your test dose low because I want to see what just the peps do.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2012)

Sure thing. This will actually circumvent the need to spend more money and it makes out to be a nice experiment.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2012)

Goodluck!


----------



## njc (Jul 8, 2012)

As with GH one month isnt really a lot of time to tell if the peptides are working or not.  Although they do seem to act faster than supplemental exogenous GH administration one month isnt much time at all.

With the GHRP-6, many users report that the hunger pangs tend to go away with time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2012)

njc, this isnt a problem. I can extend it, but I'm more interested in seeing what I can accomplish in a month. Since I've planned on keeping my test enth low, I can certainly add more months to see what I can gain from using this alone.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2012)

Carpal tunnel is kicking in. Sucks when I type.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Carpal tunnel is still an issue.  Numbing is more evident since the beginning. 

I have noticed that muscles appear fuller,  longer.  This is especially noticeable because I'm on a TKD diet,  and there are times of the day, especially at night,  where I appear depleted.  Not so since using this combination. More veins as well,  especially in the thighs and arms.  

Finally,  sleep is fantastic. Fitful,  complete and no middle of the night wakeups. 

How is all this possible after only. 2.5 of using?! 


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2012)

Another fantastic _deep _sleep. I'm noticing an increase in libido (read: I'm as horny as the night is long) I dont get why, but I'm not complaining. 

Also, it appears that a quarter sized patch of dry skin on my elbow that has always been there is now disappearing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

Sleep is great. Muscles still appeared full even during keto days and vascularity is still very visible. Noticing a nice pump in the ab work as well.  
Great stuff.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2012)

Noticing increase in acne, small, but still noticeable. Still, sleep is uninterrupted, which i love. Small increases in strength, not getting as tired as usual, and noticing increased libido. 
Hunger is still kind of out of control, but I still stick to my macros and place meals ahead at 30 minutes, even though after I eat, I could twice what I just ate.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 16, 2012)

Very interesting stuff. thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2012)

Noticing gyno,  perhaps prolactin related. I have caber on hand.  This should help.  Also using anastrozole for test related gyno. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

I must have missed it.  How much are you doing of each, and how many times a day?

 I am doing GHRP-6, and CJC-1259 w/o DAC, both twice a day.  100mcg each  inject.  Been on for 6 weeks. Sleep is awesome, and the nagging aches I  had in my knees and elbows are getting better and better. I have never  been one to eat right after arising in the morning, but since I started  GHRP-6 I am hungry and ready to eat first thing.  All signs it is  working.  I DO NOT have the crazy appetite others report though which is  good.


----------



## Researcher (Jul 17, 2012)

Peptides kick in fast... much better then synthetic gh...imo
Thanks for the log...


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it common for someone to get gyno from Ghrp6?
 How about hgh?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2012)

SigNaL7 said:


> Is it common for someone to get gyno from Ghrp6?
> How about hgh?



From what I've read, it is possible. I will say that I used caber last night and this cleared up this morning 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I must have missed it.  How much are you doing of each, and how many times a day?
> .



3x100 a day.  My only problem is trying to gauge when to to injection on my days for pwo.  I'll do cardio that day,  but when to use is creating confusion. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njc (Jul 18, 2012)

GHRP-6 and to a greater extent GHRP-2 may cause spikes in cortisol and prolactin, amongst other things. GHRP-2 is the greatest offender, however, even with GHRP-2 the spike is usually within supraphysiological ranges and is completely back to baseline within 30 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2012)

Cortisol fears me 

I did a bit of research, and indeed that's exactly right.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm noticing is the sleep obviously, but the pinned areas itch like a bug bite. I am thinking of shooting into the delts, thighs and chest to add more sites. The itch, while not terrible is annoying. 

Vascularity is still greatly pronounced, muscles appear fuller, and I've gained a pound in the last two weeks, but my abs are still evident.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2012)

The gyno is an annoying cluster fuck. I'm beginning to think this little experiment isnt worth it. I've used Tren and test (in various forms) and never had this amount of gyno. I'm using caber and anastrozole every other goddamn day. I need to think this over.


----------



## ak1951 (Aug 1, 2012)

It has also been discovered that when GHRP-6 and insulin are used  simultaneously, GH response to GHRP-6 is increased (1). A recent study  in normal mice showed significant differences in body composition,  muscle growth, glucose metabolism, memory and cardiac function in the  mice being administered the GHRP-6 (2). Growth hormone releasing hexapeptide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep us posted. Good log. I have been thinking of trying GHRP-6 to increase my appetite.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2012)

Will do. I kept the gyno down a bit by going to twice a day injections as well as increasing the caber to every other day. I'm pretty certain the research chem I'm using is underdosed, although I've never had an issue with it yet. 

For those following, if I were to do a PCT off of juice, and stay on this, would there be any loss in size except water? Would nolva and exemestane be enough to keep gyno away? I was thinking of doing only peptides and switching the ghrp-6 for ipamorelin to counteract the gyno.


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Will do. I kept the gyno down a bit by going to twice a day injections as well as increasing the caber to every other day. I'm pretty certain the research chem I'm using is underdosed, although I've never had an issue with it yet.
> 
> For those following, if I were to do a PCT off of juice, and stay on this, would there be any loss in size except water? Would nolva and exemestane be enough to keep gyno away? I was thinking of doing only peptides and switching the ghrp-6 for ipamorelin to counteract the gyno.


I did exactly what your thinking of doing. Peptides through Pct. I had some amazing results! More info on this can be found here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to crackrbaby again


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2012)

Wondering what the initial cost is for all of the above. I have nolva and aromasin, but not the rest.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2012)

As I've settled into using two shots daily,  I've seen no ill effects and gyno is under control. I've dried up a source, and will now have to do a nolva/aromasin pct.  I'm not happy about it, and the source has yet to make good on the order. So,  I'm planning to add ten grams of creatine,  bcaas and continue my diet the way it is,  in a gain phase. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 12, 2012)

Get it son!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2012)

Got a new source, and I'm going to stay with the 250mg a week. 
Update; the biggest thing I'm noticing in my days of use are the awful carpal tunnel in both hands. It absolutely sucks. That really, is the only con to this. 
I'm very happy that in my bulking, I've gained where I wanted to, I still see some of my abs, and I firmly believe the compounds I'm using are helping. I've now gained 2lbs in four weeks and the fat is staying off. 
The other bonus I see here is that the sleep I'm getting is just so blissful and fit. I havent sleepwalked in almost a month, nor have I woke up once during the night since starting use.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: grf 1-29 &amp; ghrp-6 log (first time user)*

Carpal tunnel syndrome sucks balls. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

